# a day at the park (before i broke the camera)



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2012)

Here's what i managed to put together before my tripod fell with my camera rig attached! 

It's bit of a randomvid, but theres a few trees, a bit of water so i thought it'd suit the forum.

I went with my wife and son, with my son just learning to ride his bike.

Always watch in 720p


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2012)

So sorry to hear about the camera! Is the damage serious? Hope it will be fixed easily.and.cheap.....

Amazing cinematography my friend! And such a beatiful views!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Oct 2012)

Cheers Antoni.

The camera is OK...a bit scratched. I put the tripod down so that i could take a pic with the wifes camera. 

I didnt do the leg clamp up properley and the leg just decided to slide right up. I just watched the whole thing fall flat on it's side....on concrete! ouch.

it snapped the lead connection from my Zacuto EVF to the 5dmk2...i had to get that out with tweezers.

not being able to expose properly without an EVF, i gave up on shooting.


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Oct 2012)

well shot mate, pity you drove down in your tractor though, it would have been easier to go in the van.

Love Clumber park at this time of year.


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2012)

This park is well worth a visit! 

It is good news, that the camera is ok  Hopefully you will find a replacement for the attachment, so we can enjoy more autumn videos from you 

I like the tractor, with this Ferrari colour


----------



## GHNelson (21 Oct 2012)

Nice   
Love the Autumn colours, cant beat the Uk at this time of year...great video Mark.
Pity you bust the camera.
hoggie


----------



## Gary Nelson (21 Oct 2012)

That's a nice vid mate, lovely autumn colours.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Oct 2012)

Quite Beautiful !  Mark this really is TOP quality mate.


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Oct 2012)

Lovely colors mate    Very nice set of clips. I could watch it for an hour at least. When your full night movie will be out?   

Still on Edius?


----------



## Antipofish (21 Oct 2012)

Was just watching Countryfile and Clumber Park was mentioned as one of the hotspots where "Seasonal Canine Illness" has been known to strike.  It is believed this is possibly caused by MITES in the undergrowth biting dogs as they gambol around.  It has been very serious in some dogs, with vomiting and diarrhoea leading to death if untreated.  Just thought I would give everyone who reads this a heads up to be vigilant for any symptoms in their dogs.  RCVS has advised taking the dog to the vet *immediately* if they show these symptoms or any unusual behaviour after walking here. (Also on the Sandringham Estate).


----------

